# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Cabo San Lucas / Los Cabos (SJD) Pharmacies

## BlocRoc

I've got my next cycle planned and bought, but since Im going to be in Cabo for over a week, wanted to know if anyone has experience with the vets and pharmacies there? Feel free to PM me or post here direct on your results with finding gear in Cabo.

My understanding is that there is little luck in finding anything worthwhile, but I thought I'd check. I Searched a good bit, but didnt find the answers i was looking for.

Are there any pharmacies that I should try, or vets?

L8

----------


## kbronss

im not sure if there is a big scene or need for them in cabo. if there is no bodybuilding scene there then demand wont be either. apparently, make sure u dont get into OMEGA LABS. if your gonna spend the money, just walk into a regular pharmacy. they always have plenty of TESTOPRIM, SUST250, and DECA . human grade and good stuff, ive used both sos and tprim and worked great.

----------


## BlocRoc

> im not sure if there is a big scene or need for them in cabo. if there is no bodybuilding scene there then demand wont be either. apparently, make sure u dont get into OMEGA LABS. if your gonna spend the money, just walk into a regular pharmacy. they always have plenty of TESTOPRIM, SUST250, and DECA. human grade and good stuff, ive used both sos and tprim and worked great.


So to double check! no scrip required at the regular farmacias? Im still a bit confused on that part?!

What about vet farmacias?

Any recommendations?

----------


## kbronss

nah.....u dont need anything to buy it in a pharmacy. they are pretty quick to try and give u a good deal if u buy more than a few boxes, try to bargain with them a bit. as far as vet pharmacy's go, im not sure what brand u would be getting. QV is out of the buisness and the other one is OMEGA, which if u do a quick search online u will find a lot of info on it being junk. unfortunately i found out after i purchased my cycle. i still got offered another brand, dont remember the name but its the one with the little cartoon kangaroo on it. ive never used it, so i dont know about quality. ALSO...a lot of people dont like testoprim. HURTS LIKE HELL. but it works, and im trying to figure out what to do so they pain will be bearable.

----------

